# New Boxxer RC or 2nd hand Boxxer WC?



## fredb (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi,
I am building a Knolly Podium with a CCDB. I would like to know what fork i should get, a 2010 Boxxer WC or a 2013 Boxxer RC?
What would you get?
Thanks!


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

You can get a newer used for the same money as a new RC. I would look to compromise for a 11-12 R2C2. Needs lots of love, but how easy to love it is.


----------



## chup29 (Nov 28, 2006)

used WC no question - boxxers are easy to rebuild - dont get something substandard like an RC


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

R2C2 is what I'd recommend. Same damping as a World Cup, but it's a coil and therefore requires less maintenance and feels more plush. Honestly, the world cup feels good on big hits but it feels like doo doo just about everywhere else. Sure, it comes alive when it gets a rebuild every week and you can ride it like a pro dh racer and get some custom valving... But at the same time, if you're a mortal and probably aren't planning on your racing career to pay your bills for you then I'd go coil. It just rides better and doesn't require constant servicing.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

I will second that recommendation. have a 2011 R2C2 and love it. Spent all last season on it and it has performed flawlessly. Super plush and smooth.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

Avoid the 2010. Too many manufacturing issues. I'd go with the RC, then troll pinkbike for somebody else's damper, when they upgrade to the avy cart.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

RC and as noted above, if you need more, Avalanche cartridge in the future.

michael


----------

